# Question for mechanics



## Fudog (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Sears Craftsman AC/DC clamp meter and would like to know if that would be accurate for DC current measurements or should I get a current clamp for my Fluke 115 DMM automotive work? Also the Fluke I410 Current clamp is about 200 dollars which is more than I want to spend and I would like to know if there are cheaper current clamps that would work just as well in my Fluke DMM? Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... What, Exactly are you trying to measure,..??


----------



## Fudog (Jan 9, 2011)

Starter and Battery Amps.


----------



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

You need a clamp-on that reads DC current. Sears sells a Craftsman that reads AC and DC and is about $70.00, others make them but they may not be as easy to find and more expensive.


----------

